

To build a social network. would you use off the shelves (like joomla) or build from scratch?   - rokhayakebe


======
dottertrotter
Build your own. The thing to keep in mind with social networking is that it
should not be the only draw of your website, but should be an added feature
that makes the draw of your website more interactive. Also, I just completed a
site that includes social networking, and it was so much easier to integrate
with the focus of the website, because I built it from scratch.

------
enrique550
build from scratch. There are too many headaches with open source
software...people making buggy modules that you have to wait for them to fix,
finding hacks or ways around you getting things done add up to slow, clumsy
websites :(

------
Jd
I've worked with Joomla's social networking features in the past. Avoid.

------
rokhayakebe
Thank you all

